# Topics > Space >  Article "NASA tests new robotic refueling technologies"

## Airicist

Article "NASA tests new robotic refueling technologies"

March 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Satellite Refueling Tech Works, NASA Proves 

 Published on Mar 6, 2014




> The Remote Robotic Oxidizer Transfer Test (RROxiTT) was successfully completed when a unique propellant transfer system (PTS) pumped fuel in to mock tank at the NASA KSC (Florida), while being controlled at NASA Goddard (Maryland).

----------

